# About to buy a sound pack from FoxPro need advice.



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

These are the sounds I have and use most often.

Snowshoe 1

Snowshoe HP

Waning snow shoe

Adult Cottontail

Eastern Cottontail

Cottontail dist 1

Partridge dist

Coy pup rabbit

Juv red fox dist

Hi freq squeaks

Coyote rabbit

Coyote pup screams

And other coyote howls, barks, yips and Ki-Yis.

From reading what others here have had success with I know I want the fallowing:

Lightning jack

dying jack

Bay bee cottontail

Coy pup distress 3

I know I want a fawn distress and a woodpecker but there is at least 4 options for each and I cant make up my mind.

What fawn and woodpecker calls do you use?

here is the FoxPro list

https://www.gofoxpro.com/site/products/soundpacks/preview-foxpro-sounds.php


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lucky bird


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Woodpecker B07, B08, B09 fawn D01,D03 or D55

any of these IMO

Like Don suggested Lucky Bird or Ranting Red Bird also


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

If u r after yotes that have been pressured by other hunters, u might wanna get some off-the-wall sounds...I've had good luck w/ Jackal Howls, Jackal Challenge,
black-backed Jackal & African Scrub Hare... :teeth:


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys I am getting them tomorrow. Any other sounds you like?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I just listened to the sounds that Scotty suggested, I like them. I am thinking of ordering some of them along with that princess bird distress.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Tc hunter (Aug 18, 2012)

I bought some but forgot a woodpecker. Would lucky bird and rancy red bird do the job or should I get woodpecker ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

